# The Blonde Leading the Blonde . . .



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The Blonde Leading the Blonde . . .

A blonde woman was speeding down the road in her little red sports car, and was pulled over by a woman police officer who was also a blonde. The cop asked to see the blonde's driver's license.

She dug through her purse and was getting progressively more agitated.

"What does it look like?" she finally asked.

The police woman replied, "It's the size of a credit card and it has your picture on it."

The driver finally found a rectangular mirror, looked at it, and handed it to the policewoman.

"Here it is", she said.

The blonde police officer looked at the mirror, then handed it back, saying, "Okay, you can go. I didn't realize you were a cop."
:lol:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO! :lol: Very funny!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahaha :lol:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Good one for a brunet


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

lol
blonde jokes are great


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

haha


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You should be arrested for that one.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

a little late but LMAO,too.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ya Funny if you not blonde


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

are you?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

i think so


----------

